# Sự nguy hiểm từ máy nước nóng bị rò điện



## Ottowa (4/5/22)

Cùng những lợi ích tuyệt vời, bình nước nóng trở thành vật dụng không thể thiếu trong mọi gia đình. Vì cấp nước nóng trực tiếp nên nhiều người lo lắng các sự cố như máy nước nóng trực tiếp bị rò điện. Bài viết sau sẽ làm rõ vấn đề này cũng như cung cấp thông tin về cách khắc phục.


Tác hại khó lường nếu máy nước nóng trực tiếp bị rò điện

Máy làm nước nóng là sản phẩm gia đình sử dụng thường xuyên, đặc biệt là trong mùa đông giá rét tại Việt Nam. Máy nước nóng trực tiếp cung cấp nước nóng tức thời, hoạt động dựa trên nguyên lý làm tăng nhiệt trực tiếp của nước thông qua thanh gia nhiệt.

Tình trạng máy nước nóng trực tiếp bị rò điện có thể xảy ra khi thiết bị đã sử dụng trong một thời gian dài, thiết bị đã quá tuổi thọ. Trường hợp không kịp thời phát hiện có thể gây đe dọa và nguy hiểm đến tính mạng. Bởi dòng điện có nguy cơ theo dòng nước tiếp xúc trực tiếp với người sử dụng và gây giật điện.

Bởi mức độ nguy hiểm của vấn đề này, do đó người dùng cần phải hiểu rõ khi sử dụng máy nước nóng, đồng thời tiến hành kiểm tra nếu thấy máy hoạt động bất thường.




Nguyên nhân  máy nước nóng trực tiếp bị rò điện
Có nhiều nguyên nhân trực tiếp và gián tiếp dẫn đến tình trạng máy nước nóng trực tiếp bị rò diện, tuy nhiên người dùng cần lưu ý những lý do chính sau.

Nguyên nhân tác động bởi môi trường bên ngoài

Do sự cố lắp đặt: Nếu máy nước nóng trực tiếp vừa mới mua đã xảy ra hiện tượng rò điện thì nguyên nhân rất có thể là do công tác lắp đặt chưa chuẩn xác, ví dụ như các mối dây điện lắp không đúng chuẩn, khiến dòng điện bị hở

Gioăng cao su của máy bị hỏng/đứt: Trong bình nước nóng, gioăng cao su có nhiệm vụ là cách điện giữa linh kiện bên trong như dây mayso, vỏ bình với nước bên ngoài vòi nước. Trường hợp linh kiện này bị hỏng, dòng điện có thể thấm qua gioăng cao su hoặc trực tiếp theo dòng nước ra ngoài.

Thanh điện trở đã dùng quá lâu: Máy nước nóng trực tiếp bị rò điện một phần nguyên nhân cũng có thể từ thanh điện trở quá bẩn vì dùng lâu hoặc chất lượng nguồn nước nơi ở không tốt. Thanh điện trở có tác dụng làm nóng nguồn nước, khi chúng bị bẩn hoặc đóng cặn sẽ làm giảm khả năng cách điện của thanh nhiệt, tiềm ẩn nguy cơ rò điện.

Máy nước nóng kém chất lượng: Thị trường bình nóng lạnh trực tiếp hiện nay xuất hiện rất nhiều các thương hiệu đình đám. Bên cạnh đó cũng có rất nhiều cơ sở bán bình nước nóng nhái lại. Các sản phẩm này chủ yếu được bán giá rẻ, vì thế chất lượng đi kèm không đảm bảo do có thể bị cắt bớt và lắp những linh kiện không đạt chuẩn. Việc sử dụng các loại máy này chứa nguy cơ rò điện khi sử dụng rất nguy hiểm.

Môi trường ẩm: Máy nóng trực tiếp thường đặt tại các môi trường ẩm ướt như nhà tắm, bồn rửa… Do đó không thể loại bỏ nguyên nhân thiết bị bị hư hỏng ăn mòn. Ví dụ như dây điện nối trực tiếp với ống dẫn nước bị mòn, dẫn tới việc lớp vỏ cách điện bị hở. Hiện tượng bị rò điện khi dùng lâu là không thể tránh khỏi.




Xem thêm: 2 Lý do khiến máy nước nóng trực tiếp bị rò điện


----------

